# SS 28.03.20 - Antheil #4



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*George Antheil (1900 - 1959)*

Symphony #4 "1942"

1. Moderato
2. Allegro
3. Scherzo
4. Allegro non Troppo
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Seems realdealblues is absent this week, so I'll sub again for the first time in a while. Here's another neglected American composer -- the "enfant terrible" of American music George Antheil with his Symphony #4 "1942". This symphony is hardly among his avant-garde works but is definitely one of his more acclaimed orchestral pieces, with lots of hints -- subtle and not so subtle -- of Shostakovich. I'll listen to the Chandos recording with the BBC Philharmonic conducted by John Storsgards.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Storgards here too. I have this album and it's terrific.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I've lived with the old Goosens Everest LP of this piece for like 40 years. Those of you who are going to hear it for the first time should find this a Shostakovich wanna-be symphony.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, Antheil's soundworld from the 1930s onwards was light years away from that of his younger years in Paris when his music was often either jazz-based or just plain dissonant partly due to his interest in the percussive elements of machine-driven rhythms. When he returned to America in the mid-1930s his music became markedly conventional, drawing a veil over his avant-garde past in similar fashion to that of Krzysztof Penderecki forty years later. Antheil led an interesting life both inside and outside of music - even if his music isn't to everyone's taste he's still well worth reading about.

As the subtitle indicates this was a war symphony - comparisons can be made with DSCH's 7th but Antheil's observations and thoughts seemed to stem from his actual job of war correspondent whereas Shostakovich assumed a more personal role as beleaguered chronicler of one Soviet tragedy after another.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Excellent piece, Antheil is quite a fine composer...#4 is his best known symphony- a true WWII work...I have 3 versions -
Goosens/LSO (late 50s)
Stokowski/NBC (mid 40s)
Kuchar/Ukrainian Orchestra...

For interpretation and performance:
Stokowski/NBC wins the prize
Goosens next
Kuchar in 3rd..

For recorded sound:
Kuchar enjoys best sound
Goosens
Stoki
I have the Storgaards #s 3 and 6...decent, ok...orchestra doesn't equal NBC or LSO...


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

cougarjuno said:


> Seems realdealblues is absent this week, so I'll sub again for the first time in a while. Here's another neglected American composer -- the "enfant terrible" of American music George Antheil with his Symphony #4 "1942". This symphony is hardly among his avant-garde works but is definitely one of his more acclaimed orchestral pieces, with lots of hints -- subtle and not so subtle -- of Shostakovich. I'll listen to the Chandos recording with the BBC Philharmonic conducted by John Storsgards.


This version for me via Spotify


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

George Antheil: Symphony No. 4 "1942" (1944)

RSO Frankfurt conducted by/dirigida por Hugh Wolff
I watch this one later on.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Storgards for me too, dialed in from YouTube.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

elgars ghost said:


>


Have this one, so it is my choice


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This was my first time with any works by Antheil so these comments are made very much from first impressions
Like others have commented there seem to be obvious references to Shostakovich particularly in the first and fourth movements and the whole piece seems to sway from quite militaristic music to lyrical melodious passages.
Interesting certainly not unpleasant but seems to be neither fish nor fowl to me. Not something I would be in a rush to listen to again soon and I am afraid does not inspire me to explore Antheil further


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Maybe his more radical earlier music might be of interest instead - depending on your own tastes, of course.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

Because I come from a slightly different cultural background, it's unfamiliar composer for me again...
To get to know the piece betterI'm going to listen to these three CDs:


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Antheil's ballet "Capital of the World" is very good...his 3rd symphony is good, also..In some ways reminiscent of Ives....where Ives uses traditional hymns and songs for his material, Antheil does a similar thing, except it's more country style, "HoeDown" mode....Symphony #6 is good, quite powerful...I give Kuchar a slight edge over Storgaards...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This symphony is new to me. I listened to the Storgards recording from YouTube.

The first movement is march-like, martial music quite reminiscent of Shostakovich, even including what seem to be a few direct quotes. I hear both the 5th and the Leningrad here, in keeping with this work's 1942 moniker. Derivative but very listenable.

The second movement opens with thematic connections with the first, but is (mostly) softer and more lyrical. A bit episodic, as if describing places visited. Pleasant stuff. The shrill and forbidding Shostakovich puts in an appearance near the end, roiling things up a bit.

The third movement Scherzo takes off from DSCH's Scherzo in his 5th. Even the gamboling contrabasses make their appearance. I can't find the trio in here! But there's a return of the 2nd movement's lyrical mood shortly before the end.

The finale brings back the 1st movement's mood, including some of the music, with occasionally some of the more lyrical music from earlier mixed in for contrast. Some of this would work great for the _Victory at Sea_ soundtrack (though it's hardly needed there). The final two minutes are reserved for the Big Ending, and (yes!) he finally manages to sneak the bass drum in there.

Verdict: I quite liked this, possibly because my quality standards aren't very high and nobody has accused me of having elevated tastes. This is a wham-bam out-and-out Shostakovich imitation and not afraid to show it. It holds your attention, and the almost continuous counterpoint and variety of music and moods means it doesn't overstay its welcome.

This is contrary to my expectations. But the best surprises are happy ones!


----------

